# Prayers for a Friend having back surgery Monday



## Snakeman (Sep 11, 2004)

I need the help of the Woody's gang in praying for a dear friend who is having back surgery on Monday.

"Miss Doris" is having surgery on her back for the 4th time in the three years that I have known her.  I'm not sure what has caused her problems, but it was probably from carrying the weight of the world on her shoulders.  She is a retired school teacher, and up until her back got so bad that she couldn't, was VERY active in the church.  There wasn't anything that she wasn't in to, if it was happening at the church.

Pray that the Lord will guide the doctors to a solution to her pain, that the operation goes smoothly, and that her recovery is short.

The Snakeman


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 11, 2004)

*Prayers are said !*

I'll be praying for her.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 11, 2004)

prayers sent up for her


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 11, 2004)

My Prayers are on the way.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 11, 2004)

We'll be praying brother


----------



## Al33 (Sep 12, 2004)

*IWill do Snakeman,*

ray: ing for Ms. Doris along with the many other Woody's Prayer Warriors here.. Good of you to ask for them sir.  

Al


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 15, 2004)

Prayers added for Miss Doris' recovery...


----------



## Snakeman (Sep 17, 2004)

Visited Miss Doris in the hospital on Wednesday.  She was feeling okay, although a little sleepy.  She was looking forward to going home today (Friday).  She had been on her feet three times by Wednesday afternoon, and had walked a few feet.

The bad news is, she found out yesterday that the doctors aren't going to let her go home for THREE WEEKS.  They told her that her insurance wouldn't pay for the surgery unless she stayed in the hospital for therapy.  I'm glad I wasn't the one that had to tell her she wasn't going home for three weeks!

I ask that you continue to remember her in your prayers, and also her husband, Mr. Cecil.  He's running himself ragged between Athens and Elberton, and has to eat his own cooking.

The Snakeman


----------

